# Zebra printer



## Loading (Feb 14, 2021)

How do I reprint the quick scan labels on the zebra hip printers?


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 14, 2021)

Loading said:


> How do I reprint the quick scan labels on the zebra hip printers?


The ID barcodes on the side of the printer?


----------



## Loading (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 15, 2021)

Workbench has directions on how to reprint that label for the new & old printers. Just search for zebra wireless printers.
On the old printers, Go under menu settings.


----------



## SamSepiol (Feb 15, 2021)

Hold the feed button for like 5 seconds.
Otherwise it's in the configure id menu which your pml should be able to help you find.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 15, 2021)

On a similar note: does anyone know how to configure the new zebra printers to *zpl from pdf? It's the new model with the dark screen.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 15, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> On a similar note: does anyone know how to configure the new zebra printers to *zpl from pdf? It's the new model with the dark screen.


It’ll automatically changed over based on the app used on the MyDevice. Everything uses *ZPL except MyCheckout.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 15, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> On a similar note: does anyone know how to configure the new zebra printers to *zpl from pdf? It's the new model with the dark screen.


if it does not automatically change when you scan it with the appropriate app (myDay or myCheckout for zpl* or pdf respectively), you can change it under language settings


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 15, 2021)

I'll try that the next time I'm at work.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 17, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> I'll try that the next time I'm at work.


I tried it today and it didn't change it to the right mode. I needed it to change to zpl* and it only gives the option to change to zpl.


----------



## Loading (Feb 17, 2021)

Alright I figured out how to do it on the old printers you press configure id and then reprint id label. I tried this with the new printers but it keeps printing blank labels. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Loading said:


> Alright I figured out how to do it on the old printers you press configure id and then reprint id label. I tried this with the new printers but it keeps printing blank labels. Anyone know how to fix this?


Are the labels in backwards?


----------



## Loading (Feb 19, 2021)

No, the printer works fine. (It's one we use to print out OPU labels)


----------



## Loading (Feb 19, 2021)

But for some reason when I try to print the ID label, it prints blank labels


----------



## SamSepiol (Feb 20, 2021)

Loading said:


> But for some reason when I try to print the ID label, it prints blank labels


Odd. Try doing the configure ID again on the printer; setting the 4 digit store number and 2 digit printer number and then attempt printing.


----------

